# Cool wallpapers



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Theres a sick one of GSP, and a few other top fighters. I havent seen any of these ones around either. Shogun,Kid,CC,Rampage Fedor, and Randy all there.

http://www.mmalinker.com/New_Layout/gspline.jpg


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

great site :thumbsup: love the anderson silva wallpaper


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Those are sweet...thanks jdun. :thumbsup:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

The Gomi one and the GSP one are just too good. I've seen the rest before though.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks jdun!

I'm kind of disappointed by the Fedor one. What's with the dragons? :confused03:


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

It's not working for me :dunno:


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> Thanks jdun!
> 
> I'm kind of disappointed by the Fedor one. What's with the dragons? :confused03:


ya looks kinda weird


----------



## bubbleboy66 (May 10, 2007)

Not working for me either, but I have been there before. Didnt know they had wallpapers though, I'll keep trying.


----------

